
The world’s longest burning fires: China’s unseen story (2013) - gscott
https://chinadialogue.net/en/energy/6296-the-world-s-longest-burning-fires-china-s-unseen-story/
======
basicplus2
The worlds oldest underground fire has been burning for 6000 years!

[https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/03/the-worlds-oldest-
undergr...](https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/03/the-worlds-oldest-underground-
fire-has-been-burning-for-6000-years/)

